# Office 2007 verweigert grundlos SP2 Installation



## B1gD4ddy (28. April 2009)

N'Abend Community,

habe gerade von Computerbase das neue SP2 für Office 2007 gezogen,
ausgeführt und dann der Fehler, der etwa so aussah:

"Update Erkennung fehlgeschlagen,
dies ist möglicherweise auf eine beschädigte Installations Datenbank zurückzuführen."

Es kann allerdings nichts beschädigt sein,
Office wurde vor Monaten ordnungsgemäß installatiert,
und das komplette Office Paket funktioniert ohne Fehler oder sonstige Auffälligkeiten.

Kann mir jemand helfen?


Achja, OS ist Vista 64



MfG
B1gD4ddy


----------



## highspeedpingu (28. April 2009)

Da steht was drüber...
(bis unten lesen)

Problembehandlung bei der Aktualisierung Ihrer Office-Installation über die Office Update-Website


----------



## B1gD4ddy (29. April 2009)

Finde keinen OfficeUpdate11 oder 12 Ordner zum löschen unter Vista.

MfG
B1gD4ddy


----------



## Michael46 (30. April 2009)

*Hallo,*

*eine Zusatzinfo von der MS-Website *
*"Hinweis:* Nachdem Sie Office Update von der Office Update Website aktualisiert haben, wird der Ordner C:\Programme\OfficeUpdate11 entfernt. Stattdessen wird der Ordner OfficeUpdate12 im lokalen Pfad %appdata% erstellt. Für das neueste Office Update, wird der Ordner OfficeUpdate12 benutzt."

Bei mir war unter XP SP3 der Ordner OfficeUpdate12 im Pfad C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\"Benutzer ..."\Anwendungsdaten. Ein Löschen desselben hatte aber leider keine Auswirkung auf die Fehlermeldung.


----------



## boss3D (30. April 2009)

Warum hast du dir das Office SP2 nicht ganz normal über die Windows Update Funktion geholt? 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Michael46 (30. April 2009)

Hallo boss3D,

über Windows Update wird bei mir bisher das Office2007 SP2 noch nicht angeboten.
Die Installation des SP1 hat auch offline funktioniert.


----------



## B1gD4ddy (1. Mai 2009)

Bei mir wird es per Windows Update net angeboten.


Mfg
B1gD4ddy


----------



## jetztaber (1. Mai 2009)

Dann schlag ich vor, dass Du diese Update Datenbank, also alles nach '\...' löschst:

C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\DataStore\...

Das hat zwar zur Folge, dass der Updateverlauf verschwindet, aber der hat meistens sowieso nur einen historischen Wert. Danach wird die Datenbank beim Neustart des Systems neu angelegt.


----------



## Michael46 (2. Mai 2009)

Der Vorschlag, den Zweig "DataStore" zu löschen und dann neu zu starten, brachte leider keine Lösung.
Es kommt nach wie vor die Fehlermeldung:

"Fehler bei der Erkennung. Dies kann auf eine beschädigte Installationsdatenbank zurückzuführen sein."


----------



## jetztaber (2. Mai 2009)

Passiert das auch, wenn Du versuchsweise Office deinstallierst und nach einer Neuinstallation gleich das SP2 aufspielst?


----------



## B1gD4ddy (3. Mai 2009)

Da muss ich Michael46 zustimmen,

immer noch keine Inst. möglich.




MfG
B1gD4ddy


----------



## Michael46 (3. Mai 2009)

Den Aufwand einer Neuinstallation treibe ich jetzt nicht. Mal schauen, ob MS dazu etwas einfällt bzw. was Windows update macht.


----------



## Michael46 (8. Mai 2009)

Nach Rücksprache mit MS-Support gab es für mich folgende Lösung:

1. MS-Support schrieb u.a.

"... Bei diesem Fehlerbild laden Sie sich bitte einmal das folgende kleine Tool herunter und fuehren es aus: 
http://download.mshelper.de/mshregs/winUpdRestore!v28.exe
Das Programm behebt einen Grossteil der in Verbindung mit Updates auftretenden Problematiken..."

2. Ausführung des Tools machte SP2 in Microsoft update zugänglich.

3. Download und Installation von SP2 über MS update war erfolgreich.

PS.
Die Ausführung von "office2007sp2-kb953195-fullfile-de-de.exe" bringt nach wie vor dasselbe Fehlerbild, ist aber - wie gerade beschrieben - bei mir jetzt obsolet.


----------



## B1gD4ddy (9. Mai 2009)

Moin,

habe das Tool ebenfalls erfolgreich ausgeführt,

allerdings funkt bei mir die Installation des SP2 immer noch nicht,

und  in Windows Upate taucht es auch nicht auf.


MfG
B1gD4ddy


----------



## Michael46 (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo B1gD4ddy,

wenn ich nach der Installation des Tools Microsoft update (Microsoft Update) aufrufe und "Benutzerdefinierte Suche" anklicke, werden auch updates für Office 2007 in der linken Spalte angeboten.


----------



## B1gD4ddy (10. Mai 2009)

Habe Vista und Win7,

besuche ich update.microssoft.com
werde ich darauf verwisen das Windows Update im Start Menü zu verwenden,

und das zeigt mir wie gesagt kein Office 07 SP2


----------



## Michael46 (11. Mai 2009)

Ich habe bei Windows 7 RC eingestellt "Nach Updates suchen, aber Zeitpunkt zum Herunterladen und Installieren manuell festlegen" unter
Systemsteuerung -> System und Sicherheit -> Windows update.
Dort wird ein Link angeboten ,von dem auch updates von anderen MS-Produkten als Windows abgerufen werden können.
Sorry, dass ich Office 2007 nur unter Windows XP SP3 installiert habe.


----------

